# INFJs, do you love your job? What is your dream career?



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

We all wish we could bring relief, comfort, and joy to others and solve the world's injustices...are you able to do that at all through your career? What is your job? What would be your ideal job?

There have been times, at various places where I have worked, when I felt like the one lowly tractor calmly rumbling down the center of a major 5-lane highway, with vehicles careening around me to fly past...out of place, out of synch, and hopelessly lost among a mass of vehicles rushing to get somewhere I'm in no hurry to reach. Have you ever felt that way?

I know what the books say are ideal careers for INFJs...but am curious to hear from real-life INFJs what careers you have tried and found most satisfying.


----------



## Runescribe (Jul 11, 2010)

*ideal job*

My ideal job would be one that would help other people incidentally but not necessarily a direct *cause. After working in some directly idealistic endeavors like a Green startup I'm now enjoying more selfishly creative interests. It's probably got a lot to do with stage of life.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

Runescribe said:


> My ideal job would be one that would help other people incidentally but not necessarily a direct *cause. After working in some directly idealistic endeavors like a Green startup I'm now enjoying more selfishly creative interests. It's probably got a lot to do with stage of life.


 If that is you in your avatar, you have a very kind face.

Do you mean art? music? design?


----------



## Runescribe (Jul 11, 2010)

That's me in the pic. Thanks 

I work freelance doing art and design. Until last year I was a software developer but many things changed in my life to free me to pursue my passion. Depending on who you ask it was for the best. heh

I like music and play some but I'm just a dabbler. Art is my thing. Particularly symbols.


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

Runescribe said:


> That's me in the pic. Thanks
> 
> I work freelance doing art and design. Until last year I was a software developer but many things changed in my life to free me to pursue my passion. Depending on who you ask it was for the best. heh
> 
> I like music and play some but I'm just a dabbler. Art is my thing. Particularly symbols.


Yes I'm in an engineering/IT-related field of work, but would rather be in counseling/social work, medicine, or the arts. That's awesome that you can now work in a field that you love. :happy: Anywhere we can see some of your artwork? I totally understand if you are not comfortable sharing it.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

Konan said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!


Thank you, Konan!! :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you, @skycloud86!! @skycloud86 and @Konan, what is your dream job?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

seastallion said:


> Thank you, @skycloud86!! @skycloud86 and @Konan, what is your dream job?


I don't really have one, although being a writer would be great.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't really have one, although being a writer would be great.


Yes, writing does sound like a great job!!


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

seastallion said:


> Thank you, @skycloud86!! @skycloud86 and @Konan, what is your dream job?


 Dream job; I had quite a few of those to be honest. Well my current one I am working on is to be a Clinical Psychologist.


----------



## AJ2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

seastallion said:


> We all wish we could bring relief, comfort, and joy to others and solve the world's injustices...are you able to do that at all through your career? What is your job? What would be your ideal job?


In retrospect, I should have stuck to a career in medicine. I didn't do so, because I felt medicine at the time was too dependent on pharmacology, and I wasn't excited by the industry's influence. I am currently a research scientist, which is very challenging and exciting but far removed from directly impacting people. I get to choose the research topics, and I enjoy the writing that is associated with it, e.g. Proposals. However, I do admit the nagging feeling I get to do something in medicine.



seastallion said:


> There have been times, at various places where I have worked, when I felt like the one lowly tractor calmly rumbling down the center of a major 5-lane highway, with vehicles careening around me to fly past...out of place, out of synch, and hopelessly lost among a mass of vehicles rushing to get somewhere I'm in no hurry to reach. Have you ever felt that way?
> 
> I know what the books say are ideal careers for INFJs...but am curious to hear from real-life INFJs what careers you have tried and found most satisfying.


I felt the same way, and at times, it was frustrating not understanding why my life was not as clear as it was for others. However, to replace my frustration, I focused my attention on improving my foundation in mathematics and physics, so that I don't completely intuit my way through life with poor understanding. Eventually, this has proven useful.

The one area that I neglected was my artistic side; I dropped art as a major in college. It's another nagging subject that I hope to revisit one day.


----------



## kimINFJ (Jun 5, 2011)

So far, I've dropped out of art and psychology and now have modern languages and comparative literature as my major... Many dreams for later, but no clear direction yet....


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

Konan said:


> Well my current one I am working on is to be a Clinical Psychologist.


Anything that involves counseling and helping people sounds like an awesome job.



AJ2011 said:


> In retrospect, I should have stuck to a career in medicine.
> 
> However, to replace my frustration, I focused my attention on improving my foundation in mathematics and physics, so that I don't completely intuit my way through life with poor understanding. Eventually, this has proven useful.
> 
> The one area that I neglected was my artistic side; I dropped art as a major in college. It's another nagging subject that I hope to revisit one day.


I used to work in the medical field also and have contemplated going back into it...totally with you on that. And why do so many of us end up in math/science related fields? I find that intriguing, since our heart-interests lie elsewhere. I'm in a technical field too. As for art - it's so hard to make a living in that field but it sure would be fun...at least we can keep it as a hobby.



kimINFJ said:


> So far, I've dropped out of art and psychology and now have modern languages and comparative literature as my major... Many dreams for later, but no clear direction yet....


Languages...which languages are you studying now? Sounds fun!


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Officer in the Australian army - 3/4 cavalry regiment or an Australian Military historian ^^, laaaaate welcome to the forum XD


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

Vaan said:


> Officer in the Australian army - 3/4 cavalry regiment or an Australian Military historian ^^, laaaaate welcome to the forum XD


 Thanks! 

Writing history would be fun!

(So I guess it would be cheating then if I go now and vote on your ethnicity/heritage on that thread, since you just said Australian? lol :happy


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

seastallion said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Writing history would be fun!
> 
> (So I guess it would be cheating then if I go now and vote on your ethnicity/heritage on that thread, since you just said Australian? lol :happy


You dont know what generation and what my distant heritage is 

And yes it is fun and thats why when i retire i want to become a Modern History teacher ^^


----------



## Dei_Castigator (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm going into the Simulation and Game Design field. It may not sound like it's useful but I've read up on psychologists using simulations to help soldiers overcome their PTSD. 

Originally I wanted to Enlist in the Marine Corps but I couldn't, so I figured I could at least help those that come back broken.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

Dei_Castigator said:


> I'm going into the Simulation and Game Design field. It may not sound like it's useful but I've read up on psychologists using simulations to help soldiers overcome their PTSD.
> 
> Originally I wanted to Enlist in the Marine Corps but I couldn't, so I figured I could at least help those that come back broken.


...doesn't sound strange at all, @_Dei_Castigator_ ! i work in that field. simulation is useful in many fields of work! i just looked up about the virtual PTSD experience simulation for veterans. 

and i love how you want to help the soldiers who struggle with PTSD. it's hard to see what they go through and it not break your heart. they go through hell in combat, suffer in every way imaginable in the foreign theatre, longing for nothing more than to fulfill their duty, serve sacrificially, and come home to their loved ones. then when they do return, it sometimes happens that the deep wounds etched into their psyche by the war alienate them from the people they love the most, and they are misunderstood and broken, constantly shaken by awful nightmares and flashbacks and wild emotional swings...such that they feel all alone in this world and understood by no one. i am so glad you want to help them. the world needs more people with that kind of heart. go for it!!


----------

